
Ask HN: Homomorphic encryption, differential privacy – who does it best? - acoravos
I&#x27;ve been digging into ways to better analyze sensitive data -- and I&#x27;ve started to see a few companies who are making great strides in this area (e.g., Duality Technologies). I&#x27;ve also heard that places like Google are developing hardware-signed custom homomorphic encryption that&#x27;s relatively high performance.<p>Any tips on who is doing the best homomorphic encryption, differential privacy, secure multi-party computation (or other techniques) that are relatively high performance?
======
hackermailman
The grad from MIT involved in cryptdb does research on this
[https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~raluca/](https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~raluca/)

Also this paper on attacking Homomorphic encrypted implementations
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14569777](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14569777)

